# Newbie looking into building commercial



## wiscofarmgirl (Dec 15, 2014)

Title says pretty much it. Looking to building a commercial goat dairy. Just seeing if anyone here is commercial and can show me some pictures of theirs and the sizes of their pens And how many they house. If in the wrong place sorry. Oh I live is WI.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are there any dairies in your area that you can visit?


----------



## wiscofarmgirl (Dec 15, 2014)

Some but most of them require a hour and half plus drive one way. I have been looking lots of dairies up and look through their pics. Also have been talking to a lot on fb.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Well worth the drive. That is a large undertaking and talking to someone face to face and seeing it in person would be well worth it.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I agree that seeing a dairy in person is probably the way to go. Have you researched the laws governing dairies in your state yet? They can be pretty complex with very specific requirements for how things have to be built. Some states use USDA standards, which is good because it allows you to sell in other states as well. It's a very expensive endeavor, especially if you're doing it on a relatively small scale. What are your goals with it?


----------



## wiscofarmgirl (Dec 15, 2014)

I know it is a lot to take on. I'm gonna try to ease into it. Want to start with a herd of no less then125. Kidding season is the part that I know will take a lot. I want to see how the first couple years go. Get the herd up to 200-250 maybe 300. If it seems like everything g is going good the I will expand. I have been talking with few producers. And trying to take notes on stuff I like and don't like.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

If you have the start-up capital for that kind of operation, that's great. Part of the problem with small time producers is that the start-up costs for even a small dairy are extremely high, so if they don't have the volume (because the profit margin is never going to be great) then they end up losing money. Definitely do your research and have a solid business plan before you go into it. What products are you planning on selling? Just milk or also cheeses? How many employees are you expecting to hire?


----------



## wiscofarmgirl (Dec 15, 2014)

I plan to ship milk to a cheese company. The only thing I would be selling is goats for meat. I would be the main employee with help from my family. We are doing this together.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It truly would be worth it to take some days and go visit those farms. Pictures are usually taken when places are looking their best. You want to see an operation when it is a normal day.


----------



## wiscofarmgirl (Dec 15, 2014)

I know. Some friends of ours started milking goats and this is the reason why we thought about doing it. We also milked for them to and I defiantly would change a lot of things if I had their barn. I got some ideas on how I want mine set up.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

How many goats do you currently have? A dairy operation with that many goats would be extremely difficult to handle by yourself, even if you aren't processing the cheese there. Also, how much capital do you intend to invest? Do you have a relationship with a cheese company to ship the milk to? I just wonder how cost-effective that would be given the costs of building and licensing a dairy, particularly an operation that can handle that many goats. If you aren't set on a dairy, meat goats tend to be more profitable since you don't have to be licensed and put that much into building to requirements. A herd that large would still be a lot of work, but you don't have to deal with the milking and processing the milk, which might make it a more manageable endeavor. If you're set on a dairy, definitely network with the local dairies to figure out what the market is like and what their costs are.


----------



## wiscofarmgirl (Dec 15, 2014)

I have an old cow dairy I will be converting. In my area meat goats aren't very profitable. Besides renovating the buying of dairy goats will be the thing to cost the most. I am looking into farm loans to help. I have talk with a cheese company that is willing to work with me. Currently I don't have any goats. Would like to buy some in the spring if I can. I would have no problem milking by myself and like I said my family will be helping me with a lot of it.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Just a suggestion, can you work at a goat dairy to see if you even like it? 
Goats are great animals, but they do have a lot of quirks and have to be handled 
correctly. 

I currently have just over 50 dairy goats. Trying to get everyone bred, fed, wormed, coppered, hooves
trimmed and all the other things that go along with owning goats takes alot of time in the day. 
I started out with one doe, then two when I saw how unhappy one was, and over the last 10 yrs. have
increased the herd. But, it is a lot of work! ( I do it all alone). 

Good luck in your endevour!


----------



## wiscofarmgirl (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a little bit. And do enjoy it. I know the most frustrating part will be kidding season. I have been trying to get as much info as I can. It's hard to find time for my family and me to be able to go to some of the other farms.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a huge learning curve on nutrition and parasites. Have you ever owned goats?


----------



## wiscofarmgirl (Dec 15, 2014)

When I was a kid we had some here and there. But I grew up on a cow dairy. Worked for a couple farms plus I own horses, dogs, cats, chickens, rabbits and steers and pigs. I know the parasites and everything, that really isn't new to me. I have been gather lots of info for the last year or so.


----------



## Hughie (Mar 4, 2015)

Not too sure where you are located in the state, If anywhere close to the Portage area there are three farms I have been to that are run by some of the oldest people in Dairy goats. Out towards Dodgeville is a Dairy/cheese plant operated by two ladies, can't remember the names or exact location. It sounds as though you know your husbandry, talking to a long time Dairy owner would just help with realistic expense and gain from the work you put into it. You may find that fluid milk alone will not support itself without a meat market or being on the show circuit or DHIR to increase the value of your sale stock.


----------

